# [Theory] Easy and cheap way to prevent, maybe even reverse balding



## antiantifa (Feb 14, 2021)

In my other threads I went into how PUFAs promote fat gain in adipocytes through PPAR. *PPAR is the most important adipose tissue receptor out there actually, without it animals literally have no fat and die*. I've also made a thread on how it *seems *that balding may be caused by thinning of the head's fat layer causing reduced E2 causing increase DHT locally(5-ar is opposed by E2, fat layer has a lot of aromatase in it). In fact, fat grafts are now a thing for reversing balding.

So?
*
PUFAs strongly *activate PPAR, infact PUFAs are extremely obesogenic! Not only that, but the cheapest PUFA out there, sunflower oil, easily goes through the skin. I've experimented with sunflower oil on my face and found that it is extremely bloating in the long-term on the skin area applied so I stopped using it, but now I realize it's value as
anti-balding agent and hair-growth promotion. 

One of the strongest activators of PPAR-gamma is a fatty acid found in *sunflower oil!*
Not only that, but plenty of foids use shit like sunflower oil/grapeseed oil for improved hair growth. This is all not cope, many oils show 5-ar inhibition and also show improved hair growth when tested. 

I believe sunflower oil may be one of the most effective tools vs balding, simply because it can bloat the fat on top of the scalp and locally increase the amount of aromatase present. 

Here is proof of what I say:









Effect of Pumpkin Seed Oil on Hair Growth in Men with Androgenetic Alopecia: A Randomized, Double-Blind, Placebo-Controlled Trial


Pumpkin seed oil (PSO) has been shown to block the action of 5-alpha reductase and to have antiandrogenic effects on rats. This randomized, placebo-controlled, double-blind study was designed to investigate the efficacy and tolerability of PSO for treatment ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov






> Mean hair count increases of 40% were observed in PSO-treated men at 24 weeks, whereas increases of 10% were observed in placebo-treated men (_P_ < 0.001). Adverse effects were not different in the two groups.











Peppermint Oil Promotes Hair Growth without Toxic Signs


Peppermint (Mentha piperita) is a plant native to Europe and has been widely used as a carminative and gastric stimulant worldwide. This plant also has been used in cosmetic formulations as a fragrance component and skin conditioning agent. This study ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov






> The animals were randomized into 4 groups based on different topical applications: saline (SA), jojoba oil (JO), 3% minoxidil (MXD), and 3% peppermint oil (PEO). The hair growth effects of the 4-week topical applications were evaluated in terms of hair growth...





> Of the 4 experimental groups, PEO group showed the most prominent hair growth effects; a significant increase in dermal thickness, follicle number, and follicle depth.


Peppermint oil literally outperformed minoxidil!

Here are the effects shown:







*Only 24 weeks of treatment.

TL;DR PUFA oils prevent, maybe even reverse balding. Sunflower oil has never been tested, but in theory should work very well and foids swear by it on the intranetz. 

MODS GIVE ME FREE VIP I KNOW HALF OF U ARE BALDING*


----------



## Loko88 (Feb 14, 2021)

here we go again with the snakeoils & br0science


----------



## randomvanish (Feb 14, 2021)

peppermint and castor oil is also legit, the problem is applying on the head daily.


----------



## MansNotHot (Feb 14, 2021)

Loko88 said:


> here we go again with da snakeoils & br0science


----------



## .👽. (Feb 14, 2021)

i had good success with garlic in my past too


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 14, 2021)

needs more studies


----------



## TITUS (Feb 14, 2021)

No.


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Feb 14, 2021)

lol
reading this would give the ray peaters brain damage


----------



## Satan (Feb 14, 2021)

Too much broscience dude.
If you suffer from androgenic alopecia like most men, some hair growth enchancing mixture won't do.
Going pure Minoxidil/Peppermint Oil/Rosemary Oil/Whatever Oil is not enough you will loose more and more hair overtime.
You need to prevent folicle miniaturisation by DHT by using something like Finasteride/Dutasteride/RU58841 etc.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 14, 2021)

so sunflower oil will increase under eye fat too
not just useful for balding but also useful for under eye support then


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 14, 2021)

is there another oil that is more effective than sunflower?


----------



## aleksandr (Feb 15, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> In my other threads I went into how PUFAs promote fat gain in adipocytes through PPAR. *PPAR is the most important adipose tissue receptor out there actually, without it animals literally have no fat and die*. I've also made a thread on how it *seems *that balding may be caused by thinning of the head's fat layer causing reduced E2 causing increase DHT locally(5-ar is opposed by E2, fat layer has a lot of aromatase in it). In fact, fat grafts are now a thing for reversing balding.
> 
> So?
> 
> ...


Send me a pm, keen to discuss further

Is peppermint oil PUFA?


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Feb 15, 2021)

i wonder if it could give you hooded eyes too


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 15, 2021)

Satan said:


> Too much broscience dude.
> If you suffer from androgenic alopecia like most men, some hair growth enchancing mixture won't do.
> Going pure Minoxidil/Peppermint Oil/Rosemary Oil/Whatever Oil is not enough you will loose more and more hair overtime.
> You need to prevent folicle miniaturisation by DHT by using something like Finasteride/Dutasteride/RU58841 etc.


There's no bro-science, fatty acids are shown to inhibit 5-ar enzyme, especially PUFAs.


RecessedPrettyboy said:


> is there another oil that is more effective than sunflower?


Problem is there is neglible amounts of free fatty acids in oils. If you were to get pure arachidonic acid or linoleic acid, that would be a different story. 
In vitro pure arachidonic acid can massively improve hair growth:








Role of Arachidonic Acid in Promoting Hair Growth


Arachidonic acid (AA) is an omega-6 polyunsaturated fatty acid present in all mammalian cell membranes, and involved in the regulation of many cellular processes, including cell survival, angiogenesis, and mitogenesis. The dermal papilla, composed of ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 15, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> i had good success with garlic in my past too


Oral or topical? In my either thread the pectins in garlic affect PPAR, but I wasn't sure if the amount of pectins was sufficient.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 15, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> peppermint and castor oil is also legit, the problem is applying on the head daily.


Just apply before sleep and wash off in the morning? And yes your pillow gets fucked, but you should wash your pillow daily anyways to minimize acne and bloated inflammation in general.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 15, 2021)

aleksandr said:


> Send me a pm, keen to discuss further
> 
> Is peppermint oil PUFA?


Most plant/herb oil = PUFA. 

Herbs are especially interesting, as they often have more free fatty acids instead of triglycerides relative to seed oils. This is why herb oils can kill animals/damage organs/kill insects(certain oils kill cats/dogs in small quantities).

Many here don't know it, but various small bugs and bacteria all cause facial inflammation and acne. Acne isn't fully hormonal, if you just stop being a pig and change your bed everyday, and spray that shit with pesticide oils(make sure is not toxic to any pets u have/might have) u'll resolve most facial inflammation issues(acne, etc...).


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 15, 2021)

Loko88 said:


> here we go again with the snakeoils & br0science


This type of attitude is why men are so behind foids on personal care. You gotta listen to foids about these type of things, they naturally test everything on themselves, they are the ultimate test subjects. 

Who would even know about castor oil without foids? Now castor oil is used everywhere to eyelashmaxx...


----------



## .👽. (Feb 15, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Oral or topical? In my either thread the pectins in garlic affect PPAR, but I wasn't sure if the amount of pectins was sufficient.


Topical. I had hairloss at the back of my head when i was a kid and my mother literally rubbed garlic on my head when i went to sleep. Hairloss stopped after a while and everything is normal since then


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 15, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Topical. I had hairloss at the back of my head when i was a kid and my mother literally rubbed garlic on my head when i went to sleep. Hairloss stopped after a while and everything is normal since then


Garlic is a weird compound. It definitely enhances PPAR-gamma, but at the same time it inhibits fat gain slightly(not that strong though). Overall, I'd say the effects of garlic in your case weren't mediated by PPAR, mostly likely some different mechanism, there's too many compounds in it tbh to know exactly what it's doing.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 15, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Garlic is a weird compound. It definitely enhances PPAR-gamma, but at the same time it inhibits fat gain slightly(not that strong though). Overall, I'd say the effects of garlic in your case weren't mediated by PPAR, mostly likely some different mechanism, there's too many compounds in it tbh to know exactly what it's doing.


I found a study:

Conclusions: Garlic is an efficient and rapid topical treatment for alopecia areata. It is cheep, available and with negligible side effects.

I think i had this alopecia back then. Not a real hairloss like the most males, kinda a disease


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 15, 2021)

Thanks a lot bro! I'll just rub some fucking sunflower oil on my head with some pieces of garlic and be good as rain


----------



## .👽. (Feb 15, 2021)

dohbeep said:


> View attachment 987861
> Thanks a lot bro! I'll just rub some fucking sunflower oil on my head with some pieces of garlic and be good as rain


You have nothing to lose anymore tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> You have nothing to lose anymore tbh


Which is why i will not be wasting my time on 100% copes 
Avodart, Minoxidil, 1.5-2mm dermapen, Biotin, Saw palmetto, PRP, laser comb, Mesotherapy 

There is not much else that can do shit to fix balding all this natural plant shit is cope


----------



## Patient A (Feb 15, 2021)

Looks like you are in a padded room. Utter mental Asylumcel


dohbeep said:


> View attachment 987861
> Thanks a lot bro! I'll just rub some fucking sunflower oil on my head with some pieces of garlic and be good as rain


----------



## .👽. (Feb 15, 2021)

dohbeep said:


> Which is why i will not be wasting my time on 100% copes
> Avodart, Minoxidil, 1.5-2mm dermapen, Biotin, Saw palmetto, PRP, laser comb, Mesotherapy
> 
> There is not much else that can do shit to fix balding all this natural plant shit is cope


Anything of them helped you significantly?


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Anything of them helped you significantly?


Started everything all at once 2.5 weeks ago so too early to say but I will make a full report in 3 months then another 9 months after that


----------



## .👽. (Feb 15, 2021)

dohbeep said:


> Started everything all at once 2.5 weeks ago so too early to say but I will make a full report in 3 months then another 9 months after that


Minox + dermaroller should give you good results. Im using then since a couple of weeks too for my temples. Lets see


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Minox + dermaroller should give you good results. Im using then since a couple of weeks too for my temples. Lets see


I will be doing 1.5mm or 2mm once a fortnight by dermatoligist 

Do you think i should just ask for 2mm since its a proffesional anyway?


----------



## randomvanish (Feb 15, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Just apply before sleep and wash off in the morning? And yes your pillow gets fucked, but you should wash your pillow daily anyways to minimize acne and bloated inflammation in general.


it's not very managable if you have someone in your life. my scalp was looking hideous my girlfriend was keep asking.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 15, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> it's not very managable if you have someone in your life. my scalp was looking hideous my girlfriend was keep asking.


Why would ur scalp look bad from oil? Did you wash it off tho?


----------



## randomvanish (Feb 15, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Why would ur scalp look bad from oil? Did you wash it off tho?


i was doing full night and washing after.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 15, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> is there another oil that is more effective than sunflower?





randomvanish said:


> i was doing full night and washing after.


Try THC mixed in coconut oil.





This is effect from CBD which is just way weaker than THC is.


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 15, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> This type of attitude is why men are so behind foids on personal care. You gotta listen to foids about these type of things, they naturally test everything on themselves, they are the ultimate test subjects.
> 
> Who would even know about castor oil without foids? Now castor oil is used everywhere to eyelashmaxx...


Foids are dumb as shit, and the idea that castor oil can helo hair has been around forever.

But these cope methods dont work for mpd. Its min, fin, dut, ru, cb, or cope.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 15, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> Foids are dumb as shit, and the idea that castor oil can helo hair has been around forever.
> 
> But these cope methods dont work for mpd. Its min, fin, dut, ru, cb, or cope.


And yet you're on an incel forum in a world dominated by foids and somehow they are dumb as shit?

More like you're just another pathetic beta male that can't accept that foids are aeons ahead of us when it comes to looksmaxxing.


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 15, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> And yet you're on an incel forum in a world dominated by foids and somehow they are dumb as shit?
> 
> More like you're just another pathetic beta male that can't accept that foids are aeons ahead of us when it comes to looksmaxxing.


Scratch that, youre dumb as shit.

You think no ones tried to use the products in your dogshit thread? You think people wouldnt use fucking sunflower and peppermint oil if they worked?

The reason why no one uses them is because they dont fucking work. Only pharma-grade products work for hair loss. Or else people would jfl, use cope oils for hair loss.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 15, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> Scratch that, youre dumb as shit.
> 
> You think no ones tried to use the products in your dogshit thread? You think people wouldnt use fucking sunflower and peppermint oil if they worked?
> 
> The reason why no one uses them is because they dont fucking work. Only pharma-grade products work for hair loss. Or else people would jfl, use cope oils for hair loss.


what about the study showing peppermintoil outperforming minox, you fucking dog.


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 15, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> what about the study showing peppermintoil outperforming minox, you fucking dog.


Buffoon.

Its 3% minoxidil, the typical concentration is 5%. Notice how they lowered the percentage sp skew the results in their favor? They do this with everything that apparently outperforms minox. But it doesnt, minox is the best hair growth stimulant on the market.


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Feb 15, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> what about the study showing peppermintoil outperforming minox, you fucking dog.


bad study - its done on rats and the minoxidil solution is very small

it works a bit like min - both vasodilators

peppermint oil is a lot less potent but can help some

i have never seen a single person have impressive results using any oil - sometimes you get a few frail little hairs here or there but nothing substantial. Your theory will not work to slow, halt or reverse balding.



antiantifa said:


> Try THC mixed in coconut oil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



am I supposed to see a change aside from his hair being wet?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 15, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> Buffoon.
> 
> Its 3% minoxidil, the typical concentration is 5%. Notice how they lowered the percentage sp skew the results in their favor? They do this with everything that apparently outperforms minox. But it doesnt, minox is the best hair growth stimulant on the market.






TurboFixer said:


> bad study - its done on rats and the minoxidil solution is very sm
> 
> it works a bit like min - both vasodilators
> 
> ...











Rosemary oil vs minoxidil 2% for the treatment of androgenetic alopecia: a randomized comparative trial - PubMed


Rosmarinus officinalis L. is a medicinal plant with diverse activities including enhancement microcapillary perfusion. The present study aimed to investigate the clinical efficacy of rosemary oil in the treatment of androgenetic alopecia (AGA) and compare its effects with minoxidil 2%. Patients...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov







> *No significant difference was found between the study groups regarding hair count either at month 3 or month 6 (> .05).*



Get absolutely fucked retards 0 low IQ inbred mongrels. As for the dosage, the dosage of the oil is the same as minox, if increasing minox improves it's ability then so will increasing the oil dosage. You low IQ apes are aeons behind me on medical research, you don't even understand that every single PUFA is highly estrogenic/anti-androgenic. Absolute dogs tbh don't even reply to this thread anymore.


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 15, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Rosemary oil vs minoxidil 2% for the treatment of androgenetic alopecia: a randomized comparative trial - PubMed
> 
> 
> Rosmarinus officinalis L. is a medicinal plant with diverse activities including enhancement microcapillary perfusion. The present study aimed to investigate the clinical efficacy of rosemary oil in the treatment of androgenetic alopecia (AGA) and compare its effects with minoxidil 2%. Patients...
> ...


5% minoxidil is what is used for hair loss, less than that is ineffective.

The Rosemary oil is compared to 2% minoxidil which is ineffetive topically. 

Just admit youre retarded and made a shit thread.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 15, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> 5% minoxidil is what is used for hair loss, less than that is ineffective.
> 
> The Rosemary oil is compared to 2% minoxidil which is ineffetive topically.
> 
> Just admit youre retarded and made a shit thread.


yeah sure 2% is ineffective but 5% is somehow effective

post sources for ur claim or fuck off u absolute excuse of human excrement


----------



## Satan (Feb 15, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> 5% minoxidil is what is used for hair loss, less than that is ineffective.


Bruh moment


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 15, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> yeah sure 2% is ineffective but 5% is somehow effective
> 
> post sources for ur claim or fuck off u absolute excuse of human excrement


What kind of retarded point is this. Some things work effectively at a higher concentration.

My source? Minoxidil for hair loss is all sold at 5%.

No point in arguing with you, shit thread you abused dog.


Satan said:


> Bruh moment


Low iq

2% minoxidil is barely gonna do anything, for legit results 5% is needed. Thats why they use lower concentrations of minoxidil in these studies. Or else theyd use 5% like what is actually used to treat hair loss.


----------



## Lux (Feb 15, 2021)

why does op have @Dukeys avi?


----------



## Satan (Feb 15, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> 2% minoxidil is barely gonna do anything, for legit results 5% is needed. Thats why they use lower concentrations of minoxidil in these studies. Or else theyd use 5% like what is actually used to treat hair loss.


Bruh 2% is commonly used for female pattern baldness
5% is usually used for men


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 15, 2021)

Satan said:


> Bruh 2% is commonly used for female pattern baldness
> 5% is usually used for men


We arent women, this thread is for males. 

2% works for women but 5% is what works for men. 2% is mot very effective on men.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 15, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> What kind of retarded point is this. Some things work effectively at a higher concentration.
> 
> My source? Minoxidil for hair loss is all sold at 5%.
> 
> ...


Ur so fucking stupid u dont even realize it, it's embarassing.









Minoxidil and its use in hair disorders: a review


Minoxidil was first introduced as an antihypertensive medication and the discovery of its common adverse event, hypertrichosis, led to the development of a topical formulation for promoting hair growth. To date, topical minoxidil is the mainstay treatment ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





2% works well and is effective, 5% only works slightly better (diminishing returns).


----------



## Satan (Feb 15, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> We arent women, this thread is for males.
> 
> 2% works for women but 5% is what works for men. 2% is mot very effective on men.


2% works for men too
@antiantifa is right you are either illinformed or illiterate


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 15, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> We arent women, this thread is for males.
> 
> 2% works for women but 5% is what works for men. 2% is mot very effective on men.











A randomized clinical trial of 5% topical minoxidil versus 2% topical minoxidil and placebo in the treatment of androgenetic alopecia in men - PubMed


In men with AGA, 5% topical minoxidil was clearly superior to 2% topical minoxidil and placebo in increasing hair regrowth, and the magnitude of its effect was marked (45% more hair regrowth than 2% topical minoxidil at week 48). Men who used 5% topical minoxidil also had an earlier response to...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





2% is still effective in men, 5% is just better, but 2% is still effective, if 3% peppermint oil/rosemary oil outperform 3% minox then those oils are simply better than minox. 

Either way you're a tard, just use both minox and essential oils.


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 15, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Ur so fucking stupid u dont even realize it, it's embarassing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit youre fucking stupid. I said 2% works less for men. Thats why they use 2-3% concentrations bc they are less effective.

This all started bc you wanted to act like a big shot and simp for women on an incel forum.


Satan said:


> 2% works for men too
> @antiantifa is right you are either illinformed or illiterate


It is less effective for men.

My original point stands, they use lower concentrations and use it to alter the studies in their favor


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 15, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> A randomized clinical trial of 5% topical minoxidil versus 2% topical minoxidil and placebo in the treatment of androgenetic alopecia in men - PubMed
> 
> 
> In men with AGA, 5% topical minoxidil was clearly superior to 2% topical minoxidil and placebo in increasing hair regrowth, and the magnitude of its effect was marked (45% more hair regrowth than 2% topical minoxidil at week 48). Men who used 5% topical minoxidil also had an earlier response to...
> ...


No essential oils dont do shit. Lol if anyone falls for this shit theead.


----------



## Satan (Feb 15, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> No essential oils dont do shit. Lol if anyone falls for this shit theead.


Peppermint and Rosemary Essential Oils disolved in some carrier oil are perfect replacement as a minox for eyelashes


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Feb 15, 2021)

Bronze8 said:


> why does op have @Dukeys avi?


God damned criminal


----------



## Lux (Feb 15, 2021)

Dukeys said:


> God damned criminal


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Feb 15, 2021)

Bronze8 said:


> View attachment 989043


Another era....


----------



## Lux (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## BigBoy (Feb 15, 2021)

Satan said:


> Peppermint and Rosemary Essential Oils disolved in some carrier oil are perfect replacement as a minox for eyelashes


fair point, but it wouldnt be safe to use minoxidil in that area. and minoxidil doesnt work well in the eyebrow/eyelash region.

im just saying these studies use lower concentrations of minoxidil to buff their studies in their favor. or else they would use the normal 5% for men.

peppermint and rosemary oil/any other oil is highly ineffective for mpd, I've never heard of anyone claiming results with them. and the people who do are always using minoxidil or finasteride/dutasteride along with it. so we cant say where the results came from.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Feb 15, 2021)

Aren't Peppermint and rosemary increasing estrogen ?
What oil(s) would you recommend for eyebrows growth ?
Also do you really change you bedsheets everyday @antiantifa ?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 16, 2021)

terminus said:


> Aren't Peppermint and rosemary increasing estrogen ?
> What oil(s) would you recommend for eyebrows growth ?
> Also do you really change you bedsheets everyday @antiantifa ?


no I'm Asian I don't have to care for my skin

And yes, locally estrogen will be increased from those oils.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 16, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> fair point, but it wouldnt be safe to use minoxidil in that area. and minoxidil doesnt work well in the eyebrow/eyelash region.
> 
> im just saying these studies use lower concentrations of minoxidil to buff their studies in their favor. or else they would use the normal 5% for men.
> 
> peppermint and rosemary oil/any other oil is highly ineffective for mpd, I've never heard of anyone claiming results with them. and the people who do are always using minoxidil or finasteride/dutasteride along with it. so we cant say where the results came from.


I'm trying coconut oil + hash oil right now on eyelashes, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Feb 28, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> so sunflower oil will increase under eye fat too
> not just useful for balding but also useful for under eye support then


YOO nice catch might try this


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 5, 2021)

dohbeep said:


> Which is why i will not be wasting my time on 100% copes
> Avodart, Minoxidil, 1.5-2mm dermapen, Biotin, Saw palmetto, PRP, laser comb, Mesotherapy
> 
> There is not much else that can do shit to fix balding all this natural plant shit is cope


Do not expect results from PRP. And would highly advice not to pay high sums of money for this. If you want to do this treament then DIY ( all requirements for less than 130£). Unless richcel then do whatever you want.


----------



## spark (Mar 12, 2022)

.👽. said:


> Minox + dermaroller should give you good results. Im using then since a couple of weeks too for my temples. Lets see


What are your results so far?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2022)

antiantifa said:


> In my other threads I went into how PUFAs promote fat gain in adipocytes through PPAR. *PPAR is the most important adipose tissue receptor out there actually, without it animals literally have no fat and die*. I've also made a thread on how it *seems *that balding may be caused by thinning of the head's fat layer causing reduced E2 causing increase DHT locally(5-ar is opposed by E2, fat layer has a lot of aromatase in it). In fact, fat grafts are now a thing for reversing balding.
> 
> So?
> 
> ...


I tried diluted peppermint oil in the past.

It was cope.

Diluted peppermint oil, works good for my eyebrows and beard though


----------

